# looking to start in WHFB



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

hey guys,

i'm looking to start up warhammer fantasy, but i would like some input on the army i want to start playing, if any of you could be so kind as to PM me with opinions and strategy tips for buying that would be great.


i want to start playing the Vampire counts.

on a side note i have 1000+ points of blood angels i'm looking to loose.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

went out and bought the codex for the Vampire Counts, will start posting army lists soon to see what is good and what is fodder before i continue buying models. hopefully the fantasy crowd will be a bit more enthusiastic about helping a new player then they have been so far with a grand total of no reply's or PM's. very friendly guys.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Please keep in mind that it takes people some time to reply-- the Fantasy section of the site is slow as it is, and it can take a day sometimes to get a decent reply.

I haven't had much chance to play against the Vampires as they currently stand. However, just from reading the Army Book, I can tell you that you can go a number of ways with the army.

You can make a very caster-heavy army with magic-intensive Vampires and Necromancers as your character choices, and rely on their ability to raise the dead and cause general nastiness.

You can make a beater army that's extremely powerful in close combat by utilizing the more close combat-oriented Vampire powers and units such as Blood Knights, Grave Guard, and Ghouls.

You can go for a more balanced army that combines both magic and close combat by filling your Core selections out with solid units of Skeletons to form a battle line, and Vampires and Necromancers fitted to enhance and support them. When the Skeletons are stuck in, the Necromancers can start raising units of zombies, which can then be used as flanking units to ensure that the enemy is overwhelmed by static combat resolution.

No matter which way you go, you're going to need skeletons and zombies en masse. The Vampire Counts battalion is an excellent buy, IMO-- you may not always use the Ghouls, although I think they're worthwhile-- but the majority of the models in the box you'll use almost every game.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Good thing you're starting now, grave guard were metal.
Don't make an army of all zombies to get to 2000pts v. expensive! My friend like spent $500 on zombie regiments, lol.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i play vampire counts the only thing i will say is that skelingtons arent worth the points when you can have ghouls which are harder to kill have more attacks poison and a better stat line in general. Other than this its up to you do you want a hoarde army if so plenty of magic works well like lord khorne said dont go for a full zombie army i use 30 strong units to great effect but black knights ghouls and black coach alway get the job done. Then you can go for muscle two good choice of knights and a black coach complemented by small dire wolves units to get in the way could work well. you wold still have to have some core though for an elitist army id use ghouls


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

what about wraiths they are ace


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

first, to sons of horus, as you can see by post dates it took well over a week to get a single responce and that was only after i got impatient, no offence but i guess i'm use-to the imediatness of the 40k forums.

on that note, sound advice from all, i actually got the codex in yesterday and have been reading it avidly. i have yet to read the big book of rules but a good 95% of the terms made sence to me anyways.

a few questions where brought up however, by the reading, first off.

are all fantasy stat bars mostly consisting of 3? as i play chaos marines in 40k its a foreign number to me.

i had originally thought the M in the stat line meant magic, but upon further inspection found it meant movement, this being the case it the number the amount of inches they move?

lastly, why isn't there a model for countess isabella? or was there one?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

3 is like the average for average troops.

M is movement in inches yes. doubled for marching and charging.

there is an issabella model she came as a set with the old vlad


----------

